# Noctua NH-D15 gegen eine AIO Tauschen?



## scholz-andreas1 (9. Juni 2016)

Hab aktuell den Noctua NH-D15 verbaut und würde aber gerne aus eine AIO (Corsair H115) umsteigen.

Würde sich das lohnen?

Mir ist das einfach zu viel Gewicht, und mein I5-6600K hat sich schon leicht verformt.

Das PCB ist ganz leicht wellig


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

Lohnt nicht. Kühlergewicht und Anpressdruck nicht verwechseln. Welliges PCB ist auch besser als nasses.
Pure Geldverschwendung und technisch eher ein Rückschritt auf eine AiO zu gehen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2016)

wenn des geld locker sitzt würd ich es chon machen, bzw habs vor jahren schon gemacht, hab auch grad ne h115i drine und kann mich net beschweren, kompatibilität ist super.

aber ganz wichtig: hol gescheite lüfter für die h115, da die mitgelieferten echt schnell anfangen zu schleifen.

und was die dichtigkeit betrifft: meine erste aio die corsair h50 löppt seit release selbiger einwandfrei immer noch im rechner der freundin.

mfg


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

Die Dichtigkeit eines NH D15 ist allerdings unübertroffen. Bei der AiO kratzt man ganz schnell an den 150€ obwohl bereits ein hervorragender Kühler verbaut ist der jede AiO hinter sich lässt.
Wenn du es schaffst mit dem Noctua innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre deine CPU oder dein MB zu killen wäre das wirklich mal was neues. Die AiO hast du in dem Zeitraum schon 3mal ersetzt.
Mach das nicht oder richtige Wakü in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2016)

warum muss es so teuer sein? hier alternativen,

Enermax Liqmax II 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das hier habe ich selbst,
Enermax Liqmax II 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter gegen B12-2 getauscht, Pumpe gedrosselt, auf 7v, bin sehr zufrieden mit, kein billig mist.


----------



## shootme55 (9. Juni 2016)

Wenn du eine richtig gute und teure Kompakt-Wakü mit mindestens einen 240er Radi und zusätzlich leisen Lüftern nimmst, bekommst die gleiche Leistung und vielleicht auch Lautstärke wie beim NH-D15. Lohnt also überhaupt nicht. Wenn du Angst hast dass dein Prozessor drauf geht dann lockere ein wenig die Schrauben vom NH-D15, aber das ist im Prinzip alles wurscht, weil die Kompakt-Wakü schraubst genauso an mit dem selben Anpressdruck, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Durch die Federlagerung ist der Noctua da sogar eins der besten und CPU-freundlichsten Systeme.

Hab sogar eine derartige Kompakt-Wakü mit dem NH-D15 verglichen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en/432603-lesertest-lepa-exllusion-240-a.html

EDIT: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2016)

Anpressdruck kann man vermeiden, wenn man die schrauben nicht ganz durch zieht, sprich wenig spannung muss sein aber nicht bis sich das pcb biegt.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

Noctua hat einen vorgegebenen Anpressdruck, und wird daher vollständig angezogen. Die Federschrauben stoppen automatisch. Der Anpressdruck der Noctuas befindet sich zu dem gerade mal im Mittelfeld. 
Vlt den Rechner montiert nicht über eine holpernde Straße transportieren?!


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (9. Juni 2016)

Der Rechner steht auf einem extra Betonfundament, damit sich da ja nix bewegt.

Wäre günstig an eine AIO gekommen, deswegen war es eine Überlegen.

Sicherlich wäre eine komplette Wakü interessanter, aber das Geld dafür gebe ich dann lieber für eine gute Grafikkarte aus.

Oder geh mit meiner Familie essen.

Welche Lüfter könnt ihr denn für das Corsair 600Q empfehlen?
Hab aktuell die Corsair AF140mm noch verbaut und über die Interne Lüftersteuerung geregelt.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

Puh, die Lüfter sind schon fast eine Glaubensfrage. Ich setze seit langem auf Noctua, kann aber auch andere Hersteller wie beQuiet oder Noiseblocker empfehlen. Welches Modell kommt dann stark auf den Einsatzzweck, Einbauposition, angestrebte Drehzahl/Luftdurchsatz an. Da gibt's mMn. sehr viele Optionen. Generell würde ich aber auf ein gutes Lager achten und eine Herstellergarantie von  mindestens 2 Jahren bevorzugen. 

Welche Arten der Lagerung es bei diesen Lüftern gibt kann man sich ja mit Hilfe von Youtube oder Wiki erklären lassen. Denke das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.

Hier etwas Geld zu investieren kann ich nur empfehlen, dann hat man für Jahre ausgesorgt.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (23. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir die Tage einen neuen Rechner mit i5-6600k zusammen gebaut. Dabei war ein neuer Lüfter notwendig, weil der andere Rechner verkauft wird.
Ich habe Liqmax II 120S von Enermax (einen zurück geschickt und nochmal bestellt, weil ich dachte, dass das ein Montagsprodukt war) und Liquid Freezer 120 von Arctic. Bei beiden waren mir die Pumpen zu laut und ich habe deswegen nun zum NH-D15 von Noctua gegriffen und würde es jedem empfehlen. 

Eine AiO-WaKü hat in dem Preisbereich nur Nachteile. Kühlleistung ist gleich, wie man am oberen Test sehen kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Juli 2016)

Bezüglich der Lüfter-Frage verweise ich mal ganz bescheiden auf meine Signatur


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. Juli 2016)

Hab mit einem EKL Olymp 65-75°C im Durchschnitt gehabt (bei 4,7GHz und Battlefield 4).
Mit meiner jetzigen H110i GT habe ich im Durchschnitt 50-55°C mit der gleichen Taktrate. Wenn du das Gewicht da nicht mehr drauf haben willst, dann mach es, ob die 100€+ Aufpreis sich lohnen.. naja ich weiß nicht so recht, aber besser als eine defekte CPU.


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2016)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht.  N Freund von mir hat sich zuletzt für knapp 700€ ne Wakü gekauft und ist bei 4,7Ghz auch bei 60°C.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.  N Freund von mir hat sich zuletzt für knapp 700€ ne Wakü gekauft und ist bei 4,7Ghz auch bei 60°C.



Was hälst du für ein Gerücht? Die Temperatur oder was anderes?


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2016)

Deine 55°C mit einer AiO-Wakü


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Deine 55°C mit einer AiO-Wakü



Video folgt, sind zwar nur 10 Minuten, hab davor aber auch schon gezockt. 
(Sind mindestens 35°C im Zimmer, die 55°C beziehen sich auf normale Raumtemperaturen).

Warum die Leute nie einem was glauben wollen in diesem Forum? 

Battlefield 4 6700K 4,7GHz with H110i GT and 980 Ti - YouTube


----------



## DragonBreezer (26. Juli 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> warum muss es so teuer sein? hier alternativen,
> 
> Enermax Liqmax II 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ich habe selber eine Enermax Liqmaxx 120 und die läuft bei mir garnicht gut. Der Radiator ist gut belüftet aber kühlen tut sie schlecht meiner Meinung nach. Ich werde mir sowieso innerhalb der nächsten Tage eine Lukü anlegen.
Hoffe, dass die dann besser läuft...


Also ich finde, dass es sich nicht lohnt, da der Noctua NH-D15 schon echt super ist. Also lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Gruß
Dragon


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (26. Juli 2016)

Also mein Noctua NH-D15 läuft mit einem leisen Lüfterprofil bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C sehr kühl. Er schwankt zwischen 50-54°C. Die CPU-Auslastung ist 100% zwei Exports von Lightroom. Die GPU gibt in diesem Fall wenig Wärme ab, weshalb es beim Zocken etwas wärmer werden könnte. 
Ich vertraue dem Asus Tool. Ich glaube, dass CPUID Hardware Monitor Pro die Werte nur errechnet. Sie schwanken viel zu stark im Gegensatz zum Asus Tool das eine realistische Temperatur anzeigt wie im Bios auch. 

Idle liegt bei ca. 40/41°C, während die Lüfter mit nur 266u/min arbeiten und der Rechner fast unhörbar ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

